# floating betta log!



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I got Fishie a floating betta log. He doesn't use his leaf hammock anymore because of the current in the tank from the filter, so I thought maybe he would like a floating log where he would be able to sleep near the surface and not involuntarily float off (he's been sleeping on the bottom since I put him in the new tank with the filter). So I put the floating log in his tank last night and at first, he explored it and wouldn't go in it. Then I happened to look over, and he was staring at me from inside the log. haha. It was so funny. :grin:
I don't know if he slept in it though last night, because he hadn't settled down yet when I went to bed, and he was awake before I got up.
Shiny slept sideways on his new leaf hammock in his new tank, though! hehe
I found him sleeping suspended near the surface the other night, so I figured I should get him a hammock! It's so funny how they can sleep floating in just the right place like that.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah my Betta loves to sleep in the log be careful with the leaf hammock I heard the metal bar in the hammock rusting.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Oh yes, My Sammy loves, loves his log, and uses is more than his cave now..but It does start to chip paint, be careful, when washing..I have noticed a lot of people complaining of this..and Now I am noticing it myself, I could care less how it looks, _

_but I hope it's not dangerous to the fish..I wash real good in hot water and dry before putting back in, then it lessens the paint to peel in the water _

_..but it still will from time to time, and you will see lil black things floating in the water, (rggh,it really stinks) because I cannot keep getting new ones that will do the same thing, and it is his Fave place to rest, and sleep..So, just be wary of that.._


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love the Betta log and yours does to but be careful with the hammock it has metal in it and it can rust Mine spends all night in it.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

lelei said:


> _Oh yes, My Sammy loves, loves his log, and uses is more than his cave now..but It does start to chip paint, be careful, when washing..I have noticed a lot of people complaining of this..and Now I am noticing it myself, I could care less how it looks, _
> 
> _but I hope it's not dangerous to the fish..I wash real good in hot water and dry before putting back in, then it lessens the paint to peel in the water _
> 
> _..but it still will from time to time, and you will see lil black things floating in the water, (rggh,it really stinks) because I cannot keep getting new ones that will do the same thing, and it is his Fave place to rest, and sleep..So, just be wary of that.._


I have had mine a bit but it has not leaked paint off.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I had mine for 4 months, it was chipping paint so much that I was just getting irritated. I ended up throwing it away a week ago, I'm trying to find a DIY alternative.
The bettas sure love them tho!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

My girls were fighting for the position in the log. But the paint flaked and chipped. Sadly


----------



## maggie9059789 (Nov 5, 2011)

yuppers all the zoo med betta leafs have the metal rod thing in the stem that starts rusting. I've talked to them about it and they were nice to keep replacing them (even replacement for the replacement xP lool) but honestly it's not worth it. The bettas really LOVE it but there's that risk of metal poisoning. (which IMO isn't worth it) there's always alternatives like a small silk plant.

Oh but if anyone has found a product that's like the leaf hammock but doesn't rust please tell me, lool i really want one.

Oh and petsmart does sell some plants (silk plants and some plastic) that has metal rods in the stems as well and they start rusting so be careful of that as well.

And as for the betta log, for some people with filters, lool it moves it around and a poor fishy might get kinda "squished" by it when it moves to the side. so u might want to be careful of that haha.

Edit: forgot to mention that zoo med has "tried" to fix the problems from the many complaints (lool like mine xP) and they had tried adding a bit of like seethrough glue to the ends but it still doesnt work (and know from mine STILL rusting) I honestly just give up with their products but that's just me


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Zoo med could just put a plastic rod through it instead? xD lol

I'd like to see DIY alternative for the log though!


----------



## maggie9059789 (Nov 5, 2011)

Thats exactly what I though haha xP. I love the whole "betta leaf idea" but it sucks how the metal rod makes it not fully safe to use. 

Ps:Wow I really type a lot, sorry, and I kinda started ranting off topic kinda, sorry about that too xP (my last post)


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

CAnt find it now but there was a guide on DIY hammocks in here. Must keep searching.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

If you guys go to this link, Mollyjean shows how to make DIY leaf hammocks
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=108093


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah thats it ^^


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

*loves the log!*

I often find mine sleeping in the floating log and they also love the hollow log on the bottom to sleep in - - -


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a log that, after 3 months, started really chipping paint. So I boiled it, then took a wire brush and scraped as much paint off as I could. The black doesn't bother me much, and I doubt BettaBettaBetta even notices.  There haven't been any paint chips on his white sand yet.


----------

